

We're opening expaflyr for beta-access. Feedback appreciated - pixeledDanny
http://beta.expaflyr.com/NzI

======
Geekette
Congrats on getting to beta.

Off the bat: 1st page seemed opaque; didn't state what the product does.
_"promote and spread through social media and networks"_

Spread what? Social media are types of networks and networks itself is a
generic term used as suffix to have any meaning. Using both "promote" and
"spread" is also redundant as they mean the same thing. I normally would have
exited the site at this point.

On inside page, the example flyers I saw were pictures with titles only, no
additional info, which do not constitute flyers to me. Nice pictures though.

